# "Nitro" resemblance coincidence ???



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Not much chit chat on the X-Trail board these days... 

Perhaps this will brew some interest & hopefully feedback & comments:

I have been pondering about Dodge's new born: the "NITRO"... you know this 'macho' looking suv:

For info look here:
Dodge.ca - 2007 Dodge Nitro - Colours and Wheels

Well with all this talk about dropping the X-Trail & perhaps replacing it with the "Qashqai" or the "Rogue" having much more curvy feminine looks and furthermore since the X-Trail was never introduced into USA, I think that Dodge decided to jump in and be a copy cat!!! Am I crazy or do you see it too?

Check it out: 





Even the stock mags (in the first link) looks like the Exy!


----------



## schauret (Nov 3, 2006)

True, there are similarities but I dunno about the style... Let's just say that I wouldn't trade my Exy for a Nitro!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i like the flares on the nitro

if the x-trail had larger flares it would be sweet


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

dont get me started on bashin domestics....
i mean geeeess...can you guys come up with sthg that ppl actually likes ?? like wtf is up with the holy cross on each and every single dodge ?!?!
Its good they copied, cux they when they design sthg from scratch, no one would like them...cant blame them for trying...*coughptcruisercough*

i was watchin CNN the other day, it was talkin about the big 3's were meeting with Bush discussing stretagies to bring up sales...i had a good laugh..
Bush then replied with the idea of a free trade....if we(usa) allow your cars to come in, you should do the same. 
Well ppl would actually want ur cars if you design betters ones...forcing ppl to taking krap from the States, so like Bush...


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

headlights look like its from a honda element

that lil vent looks like its from a X5 or sum BMW


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Very like the X-trail but one awful mess in the front. And do people really buy cars in those colours?  

Valboo, the Qashqai won't be a replacement for the X-trail. I was told there will a new X-trail in late 2007 but it will be built exclusively in Singapore and not in Japan. Because different markets require different specification to meet local regulations, the Nissan policy has been to sell _either_ the X-trail _or_ the Xterra in some markets but as the Xterra is now much bigger than the X-trail the word is they may sell both cars in the US when the new model comes out. That's especially likely if the global warming debate persuades US buyers to buy smaller cars. Is likely to be launched in different countries at different dates though.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

TjC said:


> headlights look like its from a honda element
> 
> that lil vent looks like its from a X5 or sum BMW


I see some other styling ques from the Honda Element as well - including the "boxy" look...

I too like the fender flares.....

It's been reported that the NITRO will take some of it's ques from the Dodge Caliper, which has an interesting style.


----------

